# HUNGARY | Railways



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

It's this year's news. 

I've read that they now threathen with strike not beacuse of MAV Cargo, but because of some planned staff reductions.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

rmcee said:


> It's this year's news.
> 
> I've read that they now threathen with strike not beacuse of MAV Cargo, but because of some planned staff reductions.


Well,I havent heard of any strike about it. Its not even presented on their site. I hope this union will be outlawed or something in the close future. They delayed the reform of the railroad for 20 years.


----------



## panakosXX (May 6, 2007)

Hello!

I found this on MAV site: http://www.mavgepeszet.hu/Desiro_start_kozlemeny.pdf

Can someone who understands Magyar make a summary translate of what it says about the lines that the Desiros will ride and when?

Thank you very much!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

They will mainly serve the Budapest-Esztergom line,but they will also serve lines on the northern shore of Balaton in the summer.


----------



## panakosXX (May 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

panakosXX said:


> Thank you!


Can I ask you,how did you find this article?


----------



## panakosXX (May 6, 2007)

Just searching on google! 

I have a question. Not only MAV trains but from many countries have a number that I don't understand what it means! 

example: 6342 031-*9*... What's the 9 means?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

panakosXX said:


> Just searching on google!
> 
> I have a question. Not only MAV trains but from many countries have a number that I don't understand what it means!
> 
> example: 6342 031-*9*... What's the 9 means?


I have absolutely no idea...all the desiros have a number between 0-9,so it doesnt seem to mean anything. Though a site said that number helps in the paperworks.

http://balint.cyberhungary.net/jarmu/mav_6342_full.htm


----------



## panakosXX (May 6, 2007)

Ok! Heres a site whith great pics of the Greek Desiros and their repairs!!! Just "walk" the pages...  http://forum.index.hu/Article/showArticle?na_start=0&na_step=30&t=9121699&na_order=


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

panakosXX said:


> Just searching on google!
> 
> I have a question. Not only MAV trains but from many countries have a number that I don't understand what it means!
> 
> example: 6342 031-*9*... What's the 9 means?


UIC control digit. Configuration:

base (type number + production number):
6342 031 

multiplication (x2 x1 x2, ...):

6x2=*12* 3x1=*3* 4x2=*8* 2x1=*2* 0x2=*0* 3x1=*3* 1x2=*2*

addition:
1+2+3+8+2+0+3+2=*21*

ten minus last number:
10-1=*9*


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

RawLee, today I again hear (from HírTV I think) that VDSzSz is going to strike if the number of the ticket inspectors doesn't increase...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

rmcee said:


> RawLee, today I again hear (from HírTV I think) that VDSzSz is going to strike if the number of the ticket inspectors doesn't increase...


After searching the site of the channel,it seems this is an other huge pile of BS from them. They argue,that in case of long(10-11) coach trains,the last coaches can be off the platforms,and the lack of inspectors mean that they cant help passangers get off...


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

RawLee said:


> After searching the site of the channel,it seems this is an other huge pile of BS from them. They argue,that in case of long(10-11) coach trains,the last coaches can be off the platforms,and the lack of inspectors mean that they cant help passangers get off...


There can be allowed a train which is longer than the platforms?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Qwert said:


> There can be allowed a train which is longer than the platforms?


I guess some stations are old,and were not meant to be this busy.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

so luckily no real strike threat?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

rmcee said:


> so luckily no real strike threat?


They can start a strike tomorrow,if the sun isnt shining. Really. So there is a threat for years now. Constantly. Of course,if its a threat in this context.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

the first 3 TALENTs are to be back on tracks this week.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

*Reconstruction of line 44 (Pusztaszabolcs-Székesfehérvár)*

http://iho.hu/index.php?option=com_...4-esvonalatepitese&catid=1:nagyvasut&Itemid=3





























*Reconstruction of line Ukk-Boba*

http://www.nif.hu/multimedia/gallery/825


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

RawLee said:


> They can start a strike tomorrow,if the sun isnt shining. Really. So there is a threat for years now. Constantly. Of course,if its a threat in this context.



We talked to Tamas Kozak and he confirmed - no real strike threat now. 

By the way - any new pics of the OSE Desiros?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

rmcee said:


> By the way - any new pics of the OSE Desiros?











(iho.hu)


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Very ncie and clean railyway tracks in Hungary


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some pics.




Fron said:


> Pár tetszetős kép...
> 
> Liszt Feri Tau BP felé "vágtat":
> 
> ...


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

On the photo with the Railjet, where is the railway line on the right running to?


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

groentje said:


> On the photo with the Railjet, where is the railway line on the right running to?


The "loop" to te station "*FELSŐGALLA* This station is the old section of the mainline no. 1. Nowit is out of service, only use by swicher(freigt) trains from *TATABÁNYA* station.

The Catenary system is removed. 

You can see this "line" in Googlemaps, and the _*railjet*_ train's infoscreens! However, the train runs on the "new" section.


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Railjet in Mosonmagyaróvár, Hungary:







-------------


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Watch in HQ:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

My pics


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

How old were the Catenary poles original pictures?


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Dunno.. approximately 20-30 years old.


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

great vid, one of my fav tiesto songs


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

cool


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

In what area of Hungary is this line?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

groentje said:


> In what area of Hungary is this line?


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/156/73855716.png/


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benbe/5821749682/


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Nexis said:


> How old were the Catenary poles original pictures?


BTW, is it 25 kV?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, that just seems strange to me. In Ukraine, we have tons of metal poles under 3 kV, but none under 25 kV. I believe it has something to do with electrical safety...


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

really?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

makita09 said:


> really?


I mean 25 kV poles are all concrete, no metal.


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> I mean 25 kV poles are all concrete, no metal.


In Hungary we have a lot of metal poles. The "metal" catenary system is not problem. 
The old "rotated"(making techology) concrete poles is not so good. (broken,static problem)


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

The slowest Hungarian train ever


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Ooh, want to take that train. :trainfreak modus:


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hungarian Train Information on a Map

Legend:
Green: Max 5 minutes delay
Yellow: 5-15 min
Orange: 15-60 min
Red: Over 60 min

If you click on a train you'll get full schedule.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ POS not supporting Safari

POS like the rest of MAV


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some pics:



























Source: www.iho.hu


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Siófok railway station: memorial plaque commemorating 150 years of the "Southern Railway"


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Is that the railway between Vienna and Trieste? Why is it important for Hungary?


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

^^
Yes. Lake Balaton is most popular in Summer...

Former "Südbahn" linies:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....svg/800px-Egykori_Déli_Vasút_vonalai.svg.png
Now is a important corridor to Croatia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

kiskaloz said:


> Former "Südbahn" linies:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....svg/800px-Egykori_Déli_Vasút_vonalai.svg.png


I thought that "Südbahn" was only the railway between Vienna and Trieste, not in Hungary. :dunno:


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

Verso said:


> I thought that "Südbahn" was only the railway between Vienna and Trieste, not in Hungary. :dunno:


No. 
Südbahn is a former Railway company of Austria-Hungary.
http://members.a1.net/edze/enzyklopaedie/e-hafen_triest.htm

Former Südbahn lineshungarian)
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Déli_Vasút


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I get it now, it was also a company. Here "Southern Railway" (_Južna železnica_ in Slovenian) usually refers to the Vienna-Trieste railway. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Nice railway.


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

Passangertrains in Hungary. Normal Workingday. Timetable season(2011/12)


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

MAV is cutting back 8 % of their services by april


its kinda "fun" watching an entire nation atrophying in front of your very eyes right down into a disgusting dried out piece of grape


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Any international routes affected?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Thanks for your reply. 

I'm not sure why you say the points at which the new route would join the existing network make the line of little use. 

Are you saying the existing line from Ceglédbercel to Szolnok is too crap to allow for any benefits made by the bypass to be gained? 

And what's wrong with choosing Bicske as a Western connection point? 

With regards to the trains that currently pass through, and, in _some _cases, get sorted at Ferencvaros yard, quite a significant number of trains entering and leaving Budapest carry traffic that has no connection with Budapest itself. 

In addition, over time, more freight trains will surely be run between the East, the Balkans and Turkey with Central and North Europe, and these will, surely, be passing through Budapest. 

Nevertheless, please detail the idea that you have that will provide more capacity for freight trains, so that I can compare the two options.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

gramercy said:


> - rebuild the Szolnok-Hatvan-Vac railway which is already electrified but is very crappy and in theory should also be able to relieve a lot of capacity on the East-West freight rout given the Vac-Pozsony 2x2 main railroad is already there and was before Trianon the main connection between Budapest and Wien



OK, I see where you're coming from. 

Don't get angry, but I still prefer the freight bypass proposed in the study. Sorry.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

And I think that Szolnok is close enough to Budapest to serve as a marshalling yard hub for the city. 

In other words, I think it would be efficient to run trip freights between the Budapest area and Szolnok. 

In addition, block trains, such as the intermodal services, could still quite easily reach points in Budapest directly, such as the BILK.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

What is wrong with Bicske/Ceglédbercel? The fact that there is no difference in terms of the traffic volumes before/after these towns: imagine a congested road that is 10 kms long and you build additional capacity for 5 kms but then you feed it right back for the remaining 5 kms.

Additional capacity should be built between Szolnok/Gyor in this hypothetical scenario, although in reality the additional capacity needed is between Budapest and Wien, and there are *two* dual track electrified railways between the two cities, it just so happens, that one of those lines runs through Slovakia and it is massively underutilized.

To that end, we should develop/rebuild the following lines: Szolnok-Vac, Adony-Szekesfehervar-Komarom-Komarno and maybe build a new line from Cegledbercel to Adony, allowing for direct and significantly shortened services between Szekesfehervar and Szolnok.

A partially new, partially refurbished line between Szekesfehervar and Szolnok would connect almost all eastern county capitals with almost all western county capitals completely bypassing Budapest, eliminating the need to change trains/stations inside Budapest and cut at least 1,5 hrs from IC journey times on routes such as: Veszprem-Debrecen or for example Pecs-Nyiregyhaza etc.

But this is just an example of how much better this enormous chunk of cash could be spent in Hungary.


The fact of the matter is, traffic-wise this line would be equivalent to a ~few km long 3rd pair of rails inside Budapest, seriously!


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

gramercy said:


> What is wrong with Bicske/Ceglédbercel? The fact that there is no difference in terms of the traffic volumes before/after these towns: imagine a congested road that is 10 kms long and you build additional capacity for 5 kms but then you feed it right back for the remaining 5 kms.



OK. But the idea of the bypass is to relive the lines _through _Budapest itself, not the lines feeding into and out of Budapest. 

I'd imagine that the sections of line you refer to can actually cope quite well with the mix of passenger and freight traffic that exists, because, being in 'open country', the lines speeds and are higher and it's easier therefore to funnel trains through. 

Budapest on the other hand forces all trains to slow down, and, in the case of the passenger trains, stop at certain points. 

Some of the freight trains also have to stop to be sorted or to be terminated, although some just sit around and wait for a path to carry on out of town. 

The bypass does therefore make total sense from a traffic management viewpoint - as long as you are thinking about releasing the lines of Budapest itself as well as speeding up transit freight traffic. 

Not all freight trains would use the proposed bypass, of course. 

Those freights carrying traffic for Budapest itself would still be able to recess in the loops which run parallel to Fék Utca, while Szolnok marshalling yard could take on the role of a strategic yard for the wider Hungarian region.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Extraordinary news



Singidunum said:


> Business & Economy | February 21, 2013 | 13:41
> *Chinese initiative to build high-speed rail*
> Source: Tanjug
> 
> ...


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Singidunum said:


> Extraordinary news



more like kafkaesque surrealism



> Talks on the model and the ownership structure of the project should also be conducted. At this stage, it is known that *Chinese investors allocated the funds* from the Chinese Development Fund aimed at investments in south-east Europe.
> 
> *Chinese officials suggested that loans should be ensured *and this matter should be discussed by the governments of Serbia and Hungary.


so which one is it?

i'll try to contain my amusement when the answer comes out...

at least general Marshall _pushed_ schools and factories not white elephants


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

From what I understand it should be funded from that 10 billion dollar scheme http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/China_offers_Africa_financial_aid_including_$10_billion_in_loans But they've already announced projects of at least 2 billion in Serbia so I guess it will be expanded just like a similar http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/China_offers_Africa_financial_aid_including_$10_billion_in_loans transformed into http://www.cadfund.com/


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you have any additional information?

As far as I know our government supports the idea/plan, only in a 200-250 km/h version...


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Qtya said:


> Do you have any additional information?
> 
> As far as I know our government supports the idea/plan, only in a 200-250 km/h version...


There should have been a joint commission of Serbia and Hungary meeting these days. But there was nothing in the news. I don't have any insider information.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

From International Railway Journal, Thursday, February 28, 2013


*Hungary to build new freight line*


THE Hungarian government has given the go-ahead for a long-discussed project to build a 113km freight line between Tatabánya and Cegléd, by-passing Budapest. This would be the biggest new railway construction in the country since 1912.

The new electrified line will be a double track, and will accommodate speeds of up to 160km/h, although it will be designed only for use by freight trains. With junctions towards Székesfehérvár, Pusztaszabolcs and Kelebia, the line will serve traffic from Austria, Slovakia, Slovenia, Croatia, Serbia, Romania and Ukraine.
The proposed route of the new railway is virtually the same in length as the current trip via Budapest and would cost Forints 300bn ($US 1.34bn) to develop. It is the least expensive of all the alternatives examined, apart from developing the existing route through Budapest which would cost 20% less.

Funding for the project is most likely to come from European Union funds, and if secured, construction could begin in 2017 with the line taking three years to build.

However, a recent €1bn cooperation agreement between the Hungarian government and the China Development Bank (CDB) might be used an alternative source for financing construction. If the government decides to proceed with this option, construction could start as early as 2014 and be completed in 2017. Chinese investment was expected to fund the proposed Budapest airport railway. However, with the demise of Hungarian national air carrier MALÉV in spring 2012, this has been dropped from the agenda in favour of the Tatabánya - Cegléd line and possibly a high-speed connection from Budapest to Belgrade.

A final decision on financing the project is expected from the Hungarian government in the second half of 2013.


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

28.02.13
*Stadler wins order for the delivery of 48 FLIRTs in Hungary
*
Stadler Rail has won a tender for the delivery of altogether 48 electric multiple units to Hungary. The public procurement was issued jointly by Hungarian State Railways MÁV and Austrian-Hungarian regional operator GYSEV in November 2012. The result of the tender was announced on 26 February, the delivery contract will be signed by the parties during the next 30 days. Within the frames of the contract Stadler will deliver 42 FLIRT units for MÁV and 6 units for GYSEV. The new four-part trains will be single voltage low floor vehicles with a seating capacity of 200 and a maximum speed of 160 km/h. The last train will have to be delivered by Stadler by Autumn 2015.

http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/news/2013/02/28/stadler-wins-order-for-the-delivery-of-48-flirts-i/


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Singidunum said:


> Extraordinary news


That would be quite an improvement: from 30 kmh to 300 kmh. There are of course some arguments for this: the topography is extremely flat, so few serious tunnels or bridges should be necessary. 2 billion is probably a good price for a line of this length. Novi Sad, Subotica, and Szeged are all lined up along the direct route, so it could also be used for domestic commutes besides being a super-fast city to city link.
But it would take some major obstacles too: Serbian Railways is at the moment in a serious rut and it is hard to imagine a company which cannot find money to maintain their locomotives to be smoothly operating a HSR system. SZ would have to become a completely different company, and that would take additional money. Also we do not know the direction Serb-EU relations will take: will the visawaiver be permanent and will there be membership in the long run? Then this line makes sense. But if the feared Euro depression gets worse and Serbian economy suffers more or God forbid some paranoid German minister of interior insists on repealing the visa waiver for Serbs to Schengenistan, the investment would be for nothing. I would like to see this line happening and I have come to believe that the Chinese are the only ones who could ever introduce serious 21st century sustainable traffic infrastructure in Eastern Central Europe, but I cannot quite overcome my scepticism.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

It quite obviously is not intended for Serbian tourists visiting Budapest for those things to play any role. Neither is this a project that is dependent on such minor issues. This is a project for decades to come. This is about getting a foothold in a busy Eurasian railway corridor (mostly cargo!). But in order to get that something needs to be offered back to Serbia and Hungary and I guess that is the HSR passenger service on that same route.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

kiskaloz said:


> 28.02.13
> *Stadler wins order for the delivery of 48 FLIRTs in Hungary
> *
> Stadler Rail has won a tender for the delivery of altogether 48 electric multiple units to Hungary. The public procurement was issued jointly by Hungarian State Railways MÁV and Austrian-Hungarian regional operator GYSEV in November 2012. The result of the tender was announced on 26 February, the delivery contract will be signed by the parties during the next 30 days. Within the frames of the contract Stadler will deliver 42 FLIRT units for MÁV and 6 units for GYSEV. The new four-part trains will be single voltage low floor vehicles with a seating capacity of 200 and a maximum speed of 160 km/h. The last train will have to be delivered by Stadler by Autumn 2015.
> ...


More FLIRTs? I liked older Hungarian trains better, they were more comfortable (except for 20-30 of the hottest days in summer). Flirt and Desiro are very uncomfortable trains IMO.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

what about connecting bratislava with budapest through mosonmagyarovar ? the track betwenn bratislava-petrzalka and rajka is not used at all although there is a big potential as many slovaks live in rajka, bezenye, moson, level and so... maybe some slovak-hungarian regio could bed good idea, too.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

vitacit said:


> what about connecting bratislava with budapest through mosonmagyarovar ? the track betwenn bratislava-petrzalka and rajka is not used at all although there is a big potential as many slovaks live in rajka, bezenye, moson, level and so... maybe some slovak-hungarian regio could bed good idea, too.


The Slovakian government is heavily against that connection - I don't exactly understand why.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

me either. might be that there is slovak nationalist "card" but come on - we are in 21st century, we've got schengen, open borders, people live and work across the border. hungary, doesn't matter the history, is our neighbour, important business partner, intertwined politics. polititians should get rid of their backwards thinking and do something normal. for example international regional transport system. it works good between bratislava and wien. why not between bratislava and border region of hungary ? 



Attus said:


> The Slovakian government is heavily against that connection - I don't exactly understand why.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Attus said:


> The Slovakian government is heavily against that connection - I don't exactly understand why.


Any source? Passenger service was stopped at this line as it was stopped on dozens of other lines in Slovakia. It was stopped between 1972 and 1987, then briefly reopened and now it's again without regular passenger trains. Although couple of years ago there were at least some seasonal long distance trains such as R 475 Jadran or R 374 Pannonia. Actually, Slovakia is going to invest into this line in upcoming years - signalling will be upgraded to ETCS.

I guess the demand for commuter rail transport from Hungary to Bratislava isn't high enough to justify reopening of this line for passenger trains. At least not for now. It cannot be compared to demand on line between Bratislava and Vienna. Currently there are buses running between Bratislava and Rajka, and express buses Bratislava - Gyor. But, this situation may change in few years as more and more Slovaks are moving to Hungarian villages close to Bratislava.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

kiskaloz said:


> 28.02.13
> *Stadler wins order for the delivery of 48 FLIRTs in Hungary
> *
> Stadler Rail has won a tender for the delivery of altogether 48 electric multiple units to Hungary. The public procurement was issued jointly by Hungarian State Railways MÁV and Austrian-Hungarian regional operator GYSEV in November 2012. The result of the tender was announced on 26 February, the delivery contract will be signed by the parties during the next 30 days. Within the frames of the contract Stadler will deliver 42 FLIRT units for MÁV and 6 units for GYSEV. The new four-part trains will be single voltage low floor vehicles with a seating capacity of 200 and a maximum speed of 160 km/h. The last train will have to be delivered by Stadler by Autumn 2015.
> ...


It's official. The contract was signed today. :banana:

http://www.vg.hu/vallalatok/kozlekedes/alairtak-a-motorvonat-szerzodest-399960


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Baron Hirsch said:


> We had that topic a while back. Budapest-Vienna can already be considered upgraded at ca. 160 kmh and is a busy connection.


A train every two hours is not really busy. Travel time Wien Meidling - Budapest-Keleti is 2:46 and not over 3 hrs.

If it would be up to me, there would be one long HSR line between Praha and Budapest via Wien/Bratislava. Connect what belongs together.

Gramercy, where would you place that new Budapest Hauptbahnhof? I really fancy that idea.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> 3 h doesn't sound so bad, but one could drive the same distance in 2 h 20 min. Or at least google says one can. I haven't done so myself


Half an hour of this three is inside Budapest and Vienna. Travel time between Budapest Kelenföld and Wien Meidling is 2:32.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

KingNick said:


> Gramercy, where would you place that new Budapest Hauptbahnhof? I really fancy that idea.


I would create a 2 track tunnel from Kelenföld to Nyugati and put an underground station @ Deák square (where you have 3 subways and a tramline and by all intents and purposes the centre of traffic).

Later I would build a 2 track tunnel from Kelenföld to Keleti station, converting all suburban services into cross-city s-bahn lines serving all 11 suburban lines with through services and all InterCity services into cross-city services eliminating the need to change when traveling between county capitals.


The first stage could easily be done from the amount of money we are going to spend on the useless piece of shit V0.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovely idea that would make perfect sense.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ 5 subterrain tunnel station in one point, not quite a usual situtation )


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Why is V0 useless? 

Btw I know that the Budapest-Belgrade line is now announced less pompously then a few months ago when they mentioned 350 km/h but still even under the current plan it is foreseen that the travel takes just the same amount of time as it takes to Vienna 2.5-3h. Not bad when compared to the current pathetic situation.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Singidunum said:


> Why is V0 useless?


- there is simply no problem with capacity with the possible exception of the short section over the Danube inside Budapest, something a +-5km long 3rd line (the bridge could already support it) could easily remedy
- if there were any problems with capacity, upgrading the lines already in existence and raising their speeds would certainly create enough additional capacity
- the current V0 alignment would make the journey between Szolnok (eastern hub) and Székesfehérvár (western hub) needlessly long when an almost direct connection would not only require shorter new sections but would also allow for a reduction of up to 2 hrs or more for cross-country InterCity trains
- Hungary's interest is to import raw materials into the country and to export the produce and NOT to build an expensive white elephant (massive overcapacity) to serve everyone else who's interest is to get through the country as quickly as possible
- if we want to focus on attracting intercontinental freight, we should build 
a) three dams on the Danube 
b) several upgraded ports including a completely new one for Budapest 
c) brand new intermodal stations 
d) a single track wide guage line from Ukrain to Budapest where ships could be loaded with heavy stuff from the Soviet bloc headed to Western Europe on the river

this V0 is a useless white elephant, paid for by money we don't have and have to borrow from the chinese

just about every alternative is better than this, even our pocket-dictator's obsession with football stadiums (at present, he is building a stadium in his home village with a capacity 2++x the village's population at a lavish cost)




> Btw I know that the Budapest-Belgrade line is now announced less pompously then a few months ago when they mentioned 350 km/h but still even under the current plan it is foreseen that the travel takes just the same amount of time as it takes to Vienna 2.5-3h. Not bad when compared to the current pathetic situation.


Yea, but I think they should concentrate on the Kecskemét-Szeged-Szabadka section and leave the Budapest-Szabadka section a single track 160 kph line mostly for local and freight.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

gramercy said:


> d) a single track wide guage line from Ukrain to Budapest where ships could be loaded with heavy stuff from the Soviet bloc headed to Western Europe on the river


That would be sexy :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply gramercy kay:

I think perhaps the plan is to earn from transit fees via new V0 line, therefore it's not seen as white elephant by the Govt. I don't think Chinese would invest into something that would end up being a loan that can't even be returned. Now that doesn't mean that the project is not risky. Also there surely is a whole list of more important projects that should have been built first.

But if the Govt saw a connection to Ukraine as important I think they would have invested at least into a sooner motorway connection. To this day the connection is not complete. Building a wide gauge line is a fantasy I think, not to mention it would cause political commotion as well.



gramercy said:


> Yea, but I think they should concentrate on the Kecskemét-Szeged-Szabadka section and leave the Budapest-Szabadka section a single track 160 kph line mostly for local and freight.


Well wouldn't that require a construction of a whole new infrastructure from scratch? That would surely be more expensive than 1.5 bln.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Singidunum said:


> Well wouldn't that require a construction of a whole new infrastructure from scratch? That would surely be more expensive than 1.5 bln.


No, there is already a railroad between Budapest-Cegléd-Kecskemét-Szeged-Szabadka, it just needs to be upgraded so that both freight and passenger trains can take advantage of the improvements.

The only downside is that passenger trains would have to change direction twice, once in Szeged and once in Szabadka, but this shouldn't be a problem for push-pull trains like the RailJet or EMUs.

http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/map.php?file=maps/hungary/hungary.gif


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

The new Reservation / Supplement structure of MAV is confusing for me, if I understood correctly: passengers which have an international ticket, don't need to pay a IC supplement. What if you change trains?
In my case I have an international ticket from Arad to Budapest + reservation of the IC I'll be using. Now I'd like to change in Szolnok to another IC which stops at Ferihegy (inside Budapest city area). Do I need an additional reservation or supplement of this other IC?


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

Reconstruction of Budapest(Kelenföld) - Székesfehérvár Line 30a is completed, though ETCS L2 will only go live in 2015 which allows 160 km/h.


























First one of the new flirts, 51 will follow. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great ! Cheers to out Hungarian brothers !!
Lengyel Magyar ket jo barat, egyutt harcol s issza borat ;-)


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://indafoto.hu/vts/image/16499865-587c8511/details/l/user

Is this Taurus 470 the former 1047 serial ?


----------



## neverdie (Dec 18, 2011)

Pierre50 said:


> Is this Taurus 470 the former 1047 serial ?


exactly


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Székesfehérvár - Budapest at night.


----------



## pt640 (Jun 19, 2011)

Friday afternoon 20 minutes traffic at the only double track railway tunnel in Budapest southern railway station


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

I counted 5 trains and one cat.


----------



## pt640 (Jun 19, 2011)

mpeculea said:


> I counted 5 trains and one cat.


the number of trains correct, but 2 cat and a man, watch it again :lol:


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

right you are...
saw both cats and the man.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Budapest–Murakeresztúr railway has a vmax of 120 km/h.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

KingNick said:


> Budapest–Murakeresztúr railway has a vmax of 120 km/h.


Oh please, do you even know where Slovenia is?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Typical Austrian. hno: I mean the line Boba-Bayánsenye.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

You will always be Krain to me.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Hungary doesn't border Krain. So do you know the highest speed on that line?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Via Wien, just like in the good old days. :yes:


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

In 2014:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...feasibility-study-on-the-way.html?channel=523
> 
> *Budapest – Belgrade feasibility study on the way*
> Friday, May 29, 2015
> ...


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*MÁV-Start orders more Flirts*

HUNGARY: National passenger operator MÁV-Start has selected Stadler Bussnang as preferred bidder to supply 21 electric multiple-units for use on Budapest suburban services. The contract is expected to be signed in July, with funding from EU sources.

Tenders were called in March, and MÁV-Start said Stadler had submitted the most economically advantageous of the two bids received.

MÁV-Start requires an initial batch of six EMUs to be delivered by October 31 this year, and Stadler is able offer a proven product for Hungary. The rest of the units are scheduled be delivered by the end of 2016.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...e-view/view/mav-start-orders-more-flirts.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ztergom-line-reopens-after-modernisation.html
> 
> *Budapest – Esztergom line reopens after modernisation*
> 24 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Illegal immigrants in Biatorbágy, Hungary.
Watch the video what they were doing. And the other train was coming:

http://tv2.hu/musoraink/tenyek/185504_menekultek-koze-szaguldott-a-vonat-biatorbagyon.html


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

^^


zsimi80 said:


> Illegal immigrants in Biatorbágy, Hungary.
> Watch the video what they were doing. And the other train was coming:


hno:

I think you will find that they were refugees (a legal status) and therefore not "illegal migrants" although I'd imagine tresspass on the railway is illegal


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

To be honest, the mistake is quite understandable from the point of view of the refugees (yes, they have a status by international law). Traveling to Budapest via Macedonia, Serbia, and along the southern line from Kelebia, the migrants will have only experienced very slow trains which are easy to dodge. Level crossings are common in many stations along that line and trains pass them accordingly. It is only from Budapest westwards (and on some other modernized lines in Hungary) that they first experience serious speeds on the rail lines.


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

MÁV FLIRT nr. 103. It is the newest one.










Source: www.iho.hu


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Stadler Flirt


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

The cockpit looks outdated for such a new train.

BTW: 0-220 km/h in 33 seconds


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Hungarian Passenger Railroad System*


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*China wins Hungarian railway project contract*



> The governments of China and Hungary have signed an agreement on the development, construction and financing of the Hungarian section of Hungary-Serbia high-speed railway.
> 
> Under the agreement, a consortium led by China Railway Group (CRG) has been awarded a CNY10bn ($1.57bn) contract to build the 160km Hungarian section of a railway linking Budapest with Belgrade, and will also be responsible for the general management of the project.
> 
> ...


http://www.railway-technology.com/n...upport-hungary-serbia-high-speed-rail-4738236


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

First travel in Bezina valley.


----------



## JackFrost (Nov 29, 2010)

Gysev Ventus in Wien Hauptbahnhof today morning.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

More GySEV/Raaberbahn news. They refurbished some old ÖBB first and second class IC cars and they look quite comfy I must say:



Trucker1991 said:


> *Átadták a GYSEV első új IC-kocsijait*
> 
> *A kocsikkal együtt új nevet is tanulhatunk, Raabercity!*
> 
> ...





martonnetwork said:


> ^^Néhány apróság még
> 
> Minden fülkében van kijelző
> 
> ...


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

I love that at least a few countries (Poland, Austria, Hungary) seem to not have thrown the compartmented carriage completely to the dustbin of history.


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*Máv-Start to buy double-decker EMUs*

*MÁV-Start invites bids for high-capacity EMUs*

MÁV-START, Hungary, issued a call for tender on December 10 for the supply of up to 10 high-capacity EMUs under a framework agreement for a total of 40 trains. Each train will have at least 600 seats which implies that the EMUs will likely be double-deck.

MÁV-Start has not given bidders much time to respond, as the closing date for tenders is January 13. Bids will be assessed according to a points system, with 60% of the score based on price. The winner will have to arrange for the trains to be certified and then place them into service, and conduct training.
Once the contract has been signed, MÁV-Start will need to order at least 10 EMUs and will have an option to exercise orders for batches of at least three trains with a total of 30 further trains available for order within 96 months of signing the original contract. The project will be funded by the European Union.

MÁV-Start currently operates 123 EMUs built by Stadler Rail and 10 supplied by Bombardier, while GySEV has 10 Stadler EMUs for services within Hungary with a further 10 on order.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-bids-for-high-capacity-emus.html?channel=529


----------



## adbic (Dec 13, 2016)

*Székesfehérvár new station*

NIF (Hungarian infrastructure developer) opened the new station in Székesfehérvár.
Székesfehérvár is one of the biggest stations in West Hungary.

9 new track, 7 new platforms, 5 new elevators, new tunnel and cameras.
Retouched station building, noise barrier walls, and modern displays.


----------



## stefan2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry if it was discussed before, but were the upgraded lines in Hungary (the one for 160 or 140 Km/h) complete reconstructions from the ground up or just overhauls?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...art-receives-final-flirt-emu.html?channel=529

*MÁV-Start receives final Flirt EMU*
Wednesday, January 25, 2017










_HUNGARIAN national passenger operator MÁV-Start has taken delivery of its final Flirt EMU from Stadler Rail_

MÁV-START now owns 123 almost-identical Flirt EMUs and therefore operates the largest fleet of these trains in the world

...


----------



## zsbuum (Jul 12, 2015)

stefan2000 said:


> Sorry if it was discussed before, but were the upgraded lines in Hungary (the one for 160 or 140 Km/h) complete reconstructions from the ground up or just overhauls?


Hi!

What do you exactly mean? The line no. 120 between Szolnok-Békéscsaba is almost brand new (the trackbed too I guess), the Vmax is 120 km/h recently but it will be authorized for 160 km/h. They built new and higher speed turnouts, also modified track alignment (the curve radius somewhere not matched with the planned 160 km/h), new or even relocated stations, raised platform heights, new bridge over the river Tisza near Szolnok, second track built in some location etc.
However the alignment was already almost full straight inbetween the stations thus mainly the same as before.
I hope I havent said anything wrong may somebody revise me and correct me if necessary and also hope it is what you wanted to know.


----------



## stefan2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ I mean completely demolishing the old line and building basically a new one in the same place, like in Romania. What about the Budapest-Hegyeshalom line?


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...art-receives-final-flirt-emu.html?channel=529
> 
> ...


If it weren't in Hungary then I would have thought these were new sprinters for the Dutch Railways :nuts:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

stefan2000 said:


> ^^ I mean completely demolishing the old line and building basically a new one in the same place, like in Romania. What about the Budapest-Hegyeshalom line?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

MAV-Start 470-008 Taurus in Wien Hbf. 16/3/2017, photo by David Eerdmans.


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*GySEV orders Vectron locomotives*










EUROPE: Hungary to Austria cross-border operator GySEV has signed a contract for Siemens to supply five Vectron locomotives, with an option for a further four. The firm order announced on March 17 covers three triple-system electric locomotives, and two dual-system locomotives with last-mile engines.

The locomotives will be equipped with ETCS Level 2 and suitable for use in Austria, Croatia, the Czech Republic, Germany, Romania, Serbia and Slovakia. They are expected to enter service this summer, initially on international freight routes and later on inter-city passenger services from Budapest to Sopron and Szombathely.

The order is being financed with a €40m loan from the European Investment Bank, guaranteed 80% by the state and 20% by OTP Bank.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/view/gysev-orders-vectron-locomotives.html

*Stadler selected for high-capacity EMU contract for MÁV-Start*










HUNGARY: Sole bidder Stadler Bussnang has been selected for a framework contract to supply high-capacity electric multiple-units, national passenger operator MÁV-Start announced on March 17.

Further negotiations will now take place before a firm order is signed.

MÁV-Start called tenders in December for the supply of up to 40 EMUs over eight years. These are to be used to increase capacity on suburban routes around Budapest, and specification requires at least 600 seats per unit, making the use of a double-deck design likely.

The order is being financed from EU sources.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...elected-for-high-capacity-emu-contract-1.html


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*MÁV-Start and Stadler sign double-deck EMU framework contract*

HUNGARY: A framework agreement for the supply of up to 40 Kiss double-deck electric multiple units including a firm order for an initial 10 was signed by national passenger operator MÁV-Start and Stadler on April 12. Stadler said these would be the first double-deck vehicles in Hungary when they enter service from spring 2019.










MÁV-Start had called tenders in December for the supply of up to 40 high-capacity EMUs over eight years, and the start of negotiations with sole bidder Stadler was announced on March 17. The framework contract covers the purchase of an initial 10 units worth €195m, including training and spare parts, and an agreement enabling MÁV-Start to place further firm orders subject to the availability of European Union funding.

To provide operational flexibility, the Kiss EMUs will be compatible with the 123 single-deck Flirt EMUs which Stadler has delivered to MÁV-Start over the last 10 years. The six-car Kiss units will be 155·88 m long, 2 800 mm wide and 4 600mm high, with 600 seats to provide a 50% increase in capacity compared to a single-deck unit of the same length. They will have with four toilets, one being accessible for persons with reduced mobility, and multifunctional areas for four wheelchairs as well as 12 bicycles or five pushchairs. There will be a ‘state-of-the-art’ passenger information system, and free wi-fi.

The 25 kV 50 Hz EMUs will have national and ETCS Level 2 train control systems, and will be able to run at up to 160 km/h on suitably upgraded routes.

The initial batch of EMUs is primarily intended for use on the Budapest – Vác –Szob and Budapest – Cegléd – Szolnok routes, but they will also be deployed around Debrecen and Nyíregyháza on weekends and around Lake Balaton and Lake Velence in the summer season, when the number of cycle spaces can be increased to 24. Future orders would include units for use on the Budapest – Újszász – Szolnok and Budapest – Hatvan – Gyöngyös routes.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ign-high-capacity-emu-framework-contract.html


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*MÁV begins manufacturing coaches for international services*

HUNGARY: National railway holding group MÁV has started series production of locally designed inter-city coaches for international services. 

The Hungarian government decided in April 2016 that it would provide financial assistance for MÁV to manufacture 20 hauled passenger coaches for international traffic plus a further 100 for domestic use. The vehicles are branded IC+ and are to be assembled at MÁV’s Szolnok workshops. 

The 20 IC+ vehicles being supplied for international traffic will be suitable for operation up to 200 km/h and will include domestic content of at least 50%. Half the cars will be second class saloons and the others multi-function vehicles; all will feature USB ports and power sockets. Two prototype coaches were produced in 2014-15 to ensure compliance with EU Technical Specifications for Interoperability; these are currently being trialled on Budapest – Praha – Berlin trains. The first of the series-built cars is expected to enter service in early 2018 with all 20 in traffic by the end of the year.

From mid-2018, MÁV will begin producing the domestic coaches; these will be designed for operation at up to 160 km/h. The company also intends to ramp up its ongoing fleet refurbishment programme, which so far has seen more than 500 coaches modernised. Future priorities include overhaul and refitting of 40 Metrowagonmash DMUs and 30 of its fleet of more than 200 Bzmot diesel railcars.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/business/single-view/view/mav-begins-manufacturing-coaches-for-international-services.html


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

*GySEV Vectron test run 
*









http://iho.hu/hir/megerkeztek-es-maris-hatosagi-probakat-teljesitenek-az-uj-vectronok-170518


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Delivery ceremony*




























http://iho.hu/hir/atadtak-a-gysev-elso-vectronjait-170523


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

HUmatte said:


> HUNGARY: National railway holding group MÁV has started series production of locally designed inter-city coaches for international services.
> Two prototype coaches were produced in 2014-15 to ensure compliance with EU Technical Specifications for Interoperability; these are currently being trialled on Budapest – Praha – Berlin trains. The first of the series-built cars is expected to enter service in early 2018 with all 20 in traffic by the end of the year.


Haven't taken the EC Hungaria anytime recently. Has anybody here field-tested the new type of coaches and can tell us if they are any good?


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

MÁV to reconstruct railway station of Kisvárda until end 2018. 

Phase I - P+R parking and new road
Phase II - new platform, underpass (pedestrian&bicycle) and reconstruction of the tracks
Phase III - reconstruction of the main building



Qtya said:


> Nem is tudtam, hogy ez a beruházás már javában tart...
> 
> *Kisvárdán jártunk, bepillantottunk a látványtervek mögé*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I was driving along the North shore of Balaton last week and wondering about the railway there. In all that time I don't think we saw any passenger trains and the line looked kind of dated... Is it actually being still fully used including for vacationers from Budapest coming to the resort towns? Any future developments along that corridor?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What is the max speed between Budapest and Vienna?


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

LtBk said:


> What is the max speed between Budapest and Vienna?


up to 160 km/h in Hungary, up to 140 km/h in Austria.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

So why it takes 2:40 hrs between Vienna and Austria, same as driving?


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

trains stop. cars dont.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

LtBk said:


> So why it takes 2:40 hrs between Vienna and Austria,


That journey is much faster


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

*New Vectron for GYSEV*










http://iho.hu/hir/ez-mar-a-munka-dandarja-170707


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*MÁV-Start orders 11 Kiss double-deck EMUs*

*HUNGARIAN national passenger operator MÁV-Start placed its first order for Stadler Kiss double-deck EMUs on August 18, when CEO Mr András Csépke and Stadler Bussnang country director for Hungary Mr Zoltán Dunai signed a Forints 60.5bn ($US 234m) contract for 11 trains.
*

The deal is the first firm order from a framework contract signed in April for the supply of up to 40 high-capacity trains over eight years.

The trains will be introduced on Budapest - Vác - Szob and Budapest - Cegléd - Szolnok suburban services in 2019-20. The fleet will also be used to boost capacity on busier inter-city services in eastern Hungary such as Budapest - Szolnok - Debrecen - Záhony and also on lines around Lake Balaton and Lake Velence during the summer holiday period.

Hungary’s Ministry of National Development signed an agreement with MÁV-Start on August 8 authorising grant funding for the order.


http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/rolling-stock/mav-start-orders-11-kiss-double-deck-emus.html


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Special Diesel train driveby


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*Main building of Karcag railway station has been renovated*

Before:
2009










http://www.vasutallomasok.hu/index.php?o=showlanc&l=16953&f=3882

After:
2017




























https://www.mavcsoport.hu/mav/megujult-karcagi-vasutallomas-felveteli-es-kiszolgalo-epulete


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ I really hate off-centred station signs.


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Arrived the last three Vectron for GySEV*


















































http://iho.hu/hir/all-in-az-osszes-vectronjat-atvette-a-gysev-170920


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

*GYSEV Flirt 3*










































http://iho.hu/hir/lengyelorszagban-mutatkozott-be-a-gysev-uj-flirtje-170926


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very similar inside to those of Łódzka Kolej Aglomeracyjna, Poland:










The only thing is that ours are much shorter. But they want to extend them to 3 segments. Yours are anyway much longer and have much more room 

It was a good purchase.


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

http://iho.hu/hir/megerkezett-a-gysev-elso-flirt3-asa-171113


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start orders 11 Kiss double-deck EMUs*

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ers-11-kiss-double-deck-emus.html?channel=000

The deal is the first firm order from a framework contract signed in April for the supply of up to 40 high-capacity trains over eight years.


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*Tapolca station reconstructed*
























































http://www.vasutallomasok.hu/allomas.php?az=tapo

http://iho.hu/hir/visszakoltozhettek-a-penztarak-az-allomasepuletbe-tapolcan-180214


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*MÁV-START produces 20 "IC+" coaches for international traffic this year and 70 coaches for domestic IC traffic in 2019-2020. *



HUmatte said:


> https://www.mavcsoport.hu/sites/def..._bemutato7_szolnok_20180309.jpg?itok=ySomaqe9


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*[HU] 2nd call-off: MÁV-Start orders 8 more KISS double-deck EMUs*

http://railcolornews.com/2018/08/15/hu-2nd-call-off-mav-start-orders-8-more-kiss-double-deck-emus/


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

*GYSEV Flirt3 in traffic* 










http://iho.hu/hir/forgalomba-allt-az-elso-uj-generacios-gysev-flirt-180822#


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

When the Belt & Road Initiative Railroad is completed to Budapest; is there any plans to improve the rail westwards? 
Budapest to Italy through Slovenia feels like a natural extension and it would improve trade between Donau and the Po Valley. And beyond. 

HSR between Milan and Budapest through Venice & Lubjana would be pretty awesome.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)

NEW MÁV Stadler KISS* (16.07.2019)









http://iho.hu/img/galery/190716-kiss_50.jpg









https://www.vg.hu/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/MOR0683.jpg










https://cdn.nwmgroups.hu/s/img/i/1907/20190716mav-stadler-kiss-motorvonat4.jpg?w=980&h=653









https://www.hirado.hu/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2019/07/D_MTZ20190716015-1024x674.jpg









https://www.hirado.hu/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2019/07/D_MTZ20190716018-1024x664.jpg









https://www.hirado.hu/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2019/07/D_MTZ20190716020-1024x669.jpg









http://iho.hu/img/galery/190716-kiss_21.jpg









https://nepszava.hu/i/10/12/0/1239866.jpg









http://iho.hu/img/galery/190716-kiss_44.jpg


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest Déli pályaudvar*

*ÖBB Railjet (RJ 64) 1116 222 Taurus
München Hbf. -> Budapest-Déli pu.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/47942498662/in/photostream/


*Budapest Keleti pályaudvar*

*MÁV Traxx (480 007) & MÁV Taurus (470 004)*
*Budapest Keleti -> Sopron (Intercity)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48021202002/


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)*

*MÁV-Start Stadler KISS* *815 001 + 815 002*
*Rajka, Hungary* *20.7.2019*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48330331486/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48330463627/

*Photos : Michal Pona*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*ÖBB Railjet in Szár (Hungary)
*
*RJX 68 from Budapest Keleti to München Hauptbahnhof*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_boere/47859390802/

Photo: Peter Boere


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*GySEV Ventus near Kópháza, Hungary*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36706808711/in/album-72157632963762704/


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV 415 069 Stadler FLIRT in Fonyód / Lake Balaton
*
*Jun 2019*









https://scontent.fbud4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/64333564_1020137835012968_9059060813041500160_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_oc=AQle6jZB4LmZol51M4xntbA6Pd0jJT_v0pqV24cP3QnjBMYVdHPUWOCRg2E3qaJvxv0&_nc_ht=scontent.fbud4-1.fna&oh=69d08e8d6610cb6cdf342e0fab2d5a5a&oe=5DA59738

Photo: Attila Farkas


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)*

*Győr, Hungary*

ÖBB 1116 002 taurus + MÁV 815 001+815 002 Kiss


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*RegioJet plans service to Budapest*

ZECH open-access operator RegioJet has announced plans to extend its Prague – Vienna service to the Hungarian capital Budapest starting in June 2020.
Two of RegioJet’s four daily Prague – Brno – Vienna services will be extended to Budapest, and RegioJet says the additional services have already been put into the 2020 timetable proposal.

https://www.railjournal.com/passenger/main-line/regiojet-plans-service-to-budapest/


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

MÁV announced the '50 station renewal' program for 2019-2023.










First phase MÁV will focuse on the Budapest suburban lines on the north and south in order to improve the service, where the KISS trains will appear.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)*

MÁV-Start Stadler KISS 815 001 testing in Velim CZ









http://iho.hu/img/vasut/kiss_velim.jpg


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)*

*MÁV-Start Stadler KISS 815 001 testing in Velim CZ*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest Keleti pályaudvar*

*MÁV Traxx (480 002)*
*Budapest Keleti -> Szombathely (Intercity)*









Photo: Erdélyi Árpád

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48535218086/in/photostream/



*Budapest Kelenföld*

*GYSEV Taurus (470 505)*
*Budapest Keleti -> Sopron (Intercity)*









Photo: Peter Boere

https://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_boere/47799896462/


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)*

*NEW MÁV Stadler KISS (815 003) in Vác, Hungary
26.10.2019*










Photo: Zoltán Nemcsik


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start (Stadler KISS)*


----------



## Trucker1991 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Upping availability: MAV Start Talent now in white, blue and yellow*

There was a time red was the color for new trainsets in Hungary. Bombardier’s Talent EMUs came in red, the first batches of Stadler FLIRTs came in red. But the standard has changed, the newer FLIRTs were blue/white, the KISSs come in blue/white, even an Austrian 5047 got this color combination recently.

In April, we wrote about the low availability of MAV’s Talent EMUs (series 425, only 3-4 operational on average) and how this will be improved during the next two years. MÁV-START, MÁV Vagon, and the ÖBB are now working on the major overhaul of the Talents. During the overhaul, the interiors of the trains are refreshed, and they get the blue/white design with yellow doors (which looks a bit Dutch).










https://railcolornews.com/2019/12/05/hu-upping-availability-mav-start-talent-now-in-white-blue-and-yellow/


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*2 Railjet in Budapest Kelenföld*


----------



## HUmatte (Sep 22, 2009)

*MÁV-Start launches tender for 115 new locomotives*

*HUNGARIAN state passenger operator MÁV-Start invites bids for a framework contract to supply 115 electric locomotives, along with spare parts, auxiliary equipment, maintenance and staff training.*

The order is split into two sections, including 90 dual-voltage locomotives for operation on 25kV 50Hz ac and 15kV 16.7Hz ac electrification, and 25 tri-voltage locomotives suitable for operation under 25kV 50Hz ac, 15kV 16.7Hz ac and 3kV dc electrification, all with a maximum speed of at least 200km/h.

MÁV-Start says the new fleet will be used to boost international and long-distance passenger services, which requires locomotives to operate on the upgraded 160km/h lines in Hungary along with 200km/h operation in neighbouring states such as Slovakia, Slovenia, Austria and Germany.

The new fleet will replace the ageing class V431 electric locomotives, which have a maximum speed of 120km/h. The new locomotives will allow MÁV-Start to reduce journey times for both domestic and international services.

Bids must be received no later than February 17, with MÁV-Start planning to conclude the contract by the end of the year. The order will be financed by a loan. MÁV-Start expects the first locomotives to enter into service at the start of 2022.

https://www.railjournal.com/locomotives/mav-start-launches-tender-for-115-new-locomotives/


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^


> MÁV-Start says the new fleet will be used to boost international and long-distance passenger services, which requires locomotives to operate on the upgraded 160km/h lines in Hungary along with 200km/h operation in neighbouring states such as Slovakia, Slovenia, Austria and Germany.


Where are 200-km/h railways in Slovakia or Slovenia, and Germany hasn't been Hungary's neighbour since 1945.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Verso said:


> ^^Where are 200-km/h railways in Slovakia or Slovenia, and Germany hasn't been Hungary's neighbour since 1945.


In Slovakia, first line upgraded for 200km/h (between Malacky and Kuty) should be opened in 2022/2023. Also the new locomotives will be probably operated in Czechia as well, where is 200 km/h currently being tested between Breclav and Brno


----------



## Helpman-zuid (Jan 16, 2019)

Hungary announced the tender for the design of a highspeed railway from Budapest to Cluj-Napoca in Romania. 250/300 km/h and according to the text it will handle 500.000 travelers on year base.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Helpman-zuid said:


> Hungary announced the tender for the design of a highspeed railway from Budapest to Cluj-Napoca in Romania. 250/300 km/h and according to the text it will handle 500.000 travelers on year base.




I wonder if the Romanians are involved for the section on their side of the border. So far never heard of any willingness to make a HSR in Transilvania.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

"Minister Cuc has pointed out that the Budapest - Cluj-Napoca route will be linked to the IVth European transport corridor securing the high-speed connection of both Oradea and Cluj to Bucharest. Work on the railway along the IVth European transport corridor is underway, Cuc said. “This year we are finishing another 150 kilometers between Coşlariu and Simeria,” he stated."

https://www.romania-insider.com/work-high-speed-railway-oradea-cluj


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Bikes said:


> "Minister Cuc has pointed out that the Budapest - Cluj-Napoca route will be linked to the IVth European transport corridor securing the high-speed connection of both Oradea and Cluj to Bucharest.“
> https://www.romania-insider.com/work-high-speed-railway-oradea-cluj




“Once this segment is completed, passenger trains will be able to travel on it at a maximum speed of *160 km/h*. Oradea will be linked by another high-speed route with Budapest in Hungary. Therefore, Cluj-Napoca will have high-speed rail links to western Europe.”

Ah, in the eyes of these Ministers 160 km/h is already high-speed. Compared with the current speed limits, it indeed is... but not according to international definition.


----------



## unwiderstehlich (Sep 2, 2018)

500.000 passengers a year? Seriously?


----------



## Helpman-zuid (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, 500,000 passengers a year!
https://bbj.hu/economy/high-speed-railway-to-link-budapest-and-cluj-napoca_177495


----------



## unwiderstehlich (Sep 2, 2018)

Hardly a justification for HSR. That's like 1 train a day.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

unwiderstehlich said:


> Hardly a justification for HSR. That's like 1 train a day.


Somehow this reminds me with the new stadium in the native town of Orban. The amount of inhabitants of the town hardly justifies such big stadium...


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

unwiderstehlich said:


> Hardly a justification for HSR. That's like 1 train a day.


Correct.
But no one will justify that HSR by the amount of passengers. It's 99% politics. A Budapest - Transylvania HSR could connect Hungary with the ethnically Hungarian minority in Romania. That's why it shall be built.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Today* (20.02.2020) 

*ÖBB Railjet (RJ 64) 1116 231 (5G) Taurus in Budaörs, Hungary
Budapest-Keleti pu. -> München Hbf.*









Photo: Csaba‎ Stahl


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

160 kmh should be the standard these days on any corridor route, even in Central and Southeastern Europe. HSR is a different thing all together, costs and technical standards rise exponentially for speeds over 200 kmh.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

As of tomorrow first STADLER KISS train-sets start their revenue generating operation...

Rizsavi Tamás FB: https://www.facebook.com/rizsavitamas/photos/a.259142990800470/2785971301450947/?type=3&theater


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

^^

:banana:



HUmatte said:


>


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

MÁV-Start Stadler KISS (815 003) near Mezőtúr, Hungary









Link


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Budapest – Beograd route modernisation funding agreed


HUNGARY: The loan agreement with China's EximBank to fund the reconstruction and modernisation of the Hungarian section of the Budapest - Beograd corridor was finally signed on April 24.




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-START tenders for up to 50 BEMUs*









Hungarian passenger trains operator MÁV-Start is undergoing a significant passenger train fleet renewal. In addition to *new KISS double-deck **EMUs*, *upgraded Talent trains*, *home-built passenger cars,* and a plan for *new **locomotives*, there is *now a tender for fifty new EMUs in different configurations*. Interesting is: *MÁV-Start wants bimodal trains*.

railcolornews.com/2020/05/14/hu-mav-start-tenders-for-up-to-50-bemus/


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

That double-decker really looks nice!


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*01.07.2020

ÖBB Railjet 1116 229 Taurus "Steinbach"
(Budapest-Kelenföld) *









Link


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*New railway station in Budapest (Közvágóhíd)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/vitezydavid/posts/3015670135168739


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

The video was very well designed, even if I don’t speak the language. Is the intention to use the new widened route for local trains/freight predominantly, or is there a more long term ambition to link east-west train routes across Hungary, avoiding the terminus stations?

The latter would also help out international trains, but I see the new station is far less central for Budapest itself.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV image film*


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

The designs for the Népliget station look really great! Hope it will be built that way.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

rheintram said:


> The designs for the Népliget station look really great! Hope it will be built that way.


Ja, ein bisschen Wien Hauptbahnhof


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Trains in Sopron, Hungary 2021 January (ÖBB, GYSEV)*


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Hungarian-Russian consortium plans 125-hectare freight terminal


A consortium of investors has purchased development area near the Hungarian-Ukrainian border, for the construction of a new intermodal freight terminal.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

MAV-Start receives first Stadler Citylink tram trains


MÁV-Start, Hungary, has received the first of 12 Stadler Citylink tram-trains for operation in and between Szeged and Hódmezővásárhely.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Qtya said:


> MAV-Start receives first Stadler Citylink tram trains
> 
> 
> MÁV-Start, Hungary, has received the first of 12 Stadler Citylink tram-trains for operation in and between Szeged and Hódmezővásárhely.
> ...


Why they didn't choose to electrify the line between Szeged and Hódmezővásárhely? It wouldn't be necessary to operate dual-mode electro-diesel rolling stock there.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*GySEV Vectron with IC 318 "Rába" (Budapest-Keleti - Graz Hauptbahnhof)*










Photo: *Paha Bálint*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

New railway bridge in Budapest.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Forrás:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

DEL, wrong thread.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*New railway stations in Budapest (Nádorkert, Közvágóhíd, Népliget)

Nádorkert

















*










*Közvágóhíd




























Népliget*



















Fantasztikus látványtervek a Déli Körvasút új megállóiról - galéria






*This new railway stations located in the south part of Budapest*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*First MÁV Stadler Citylink TramTrain in Hódmezővásárhely*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV Stadler KISS (815 007)
(S70 Budapest Nyugati - Vác)*










pic by Erdélyi Árpád


----------



## Adrian.02 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello everyone.
Do you have any new information on the Pécs-Baja-Subotica(Szabadka)-Szeged railway rehabilitation project?
Has it been halted due to the Coronavirus crisis?


----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

Adrian.02 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Do you have any new information on the Pécs-Baja-Subotica(Szabadka)-Szeged railway rehabilitation project?
> Has it been halted due to the Coronavirus crisis?


Few months and the planning is beginning on the Szeged-Szabadka section based on the 2021 Public Procurement Plan of the National Infrastructure Developing (NIF) Ltd.:

Szeged-Szabadka tram-train system authorization planning - 2/4 2021 - 3/4 2023
Szeged-Makó tram-train system authorization planning - 3/4 2021 - 4/4 2023
We plan a complex tram-train network on Szeged and the rehabilitation and electrification of the Szeged-Szabadka railway is part of this. However, we do not plan a Pécs-Baja section.









MÁV 406 serie (Stadler Citylink):

















This will be similar than the former AHMV (Arad-Hegyaljai Motorosított Vasút / _Calea ferată îngustă Arad–Podgoria_) just bigger scale.








An old Ganz trainset two decade ago:








And now:


----------



## Adrian.02 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ii asked about the Pecs-Baja-Subotica section because I remembered some news headlines from 2019 or early 2020 where they were talking about a new mega-rehabilitation on the Pecs-Baja-[Csikeria]-Subotica(Szabadka)-Szeged-Bekescsaba-Salonta(Nagyszalonta)-Oradea(Nagyvarad)-Debrecen.
Still, it's really important that the SZEGED-Subotica section gets rehabilitated.


----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

We liquidated the Pécs-Bátaszék (No 64) section, the full line is abandoned:










The Baja-Szabadka is under planning now (full rehabilitation and electrification).


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

The reason behind the proposed rehabilitation of Szeged - Röszke - Horgoš - Subotica section is to have an alternative route for rail transport once (Novi Sad -) Subotica - Kelebia will be out of service for rehabilitation works (Budapest - Beograd High Speed Line). I recall this announcement in the press as well.

Has this idea been floated?

PS: To my knowledge the Orient Express from Paris to Bucuresti used to run over section Subotica - Szeged - Mako - Cenad - Timisoara. Am I correct? Or did it use the route Szeged - Kikinda - Timisoara.

The cross border section Mako - Cenad has been lifted (bridge of the Mures river is gone).

The cross border section Szeged - Szöreg - Banatsko Arandelovo has been lifted as well (bridge over the Tisza river is gone).

For the route Subotica - Kikinda - Timisoara a study was done by the UN: https://unece.org/DAM/trans/doc/2013/wp5/Serbia_100913_WP5_workshop.pdf

I wonder if this study is still relevant now the Hungarian authorities started a tram/train connection between Szeged - Szöreg and Mako.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*reconstruction of Budapest Keleti Railway Station*

















































__ https://www.facebook.com/mavcsoport/posts/3802198089873865


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*New IC Passenger Coaches (with Business Class) of MÁV




 https://www.facebook.com/mavcsoport/posts/3817449265015414










*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV Stadler Citylink Tram Train in Hódmezővásárhely*








*similar types of this trains in Karlsruhe, Germany*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*19.04.2021*

*



*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

MÁV's first ("Railjet") IC Trains


B Bálint said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261909812327928


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*HSR Budapest - Vienna - (Bratislava) - Prague - Warsaw*



B Bálint said:


>


----------



## Nik name (Oct 14, 2020)

tunneltime said:


> *HSR Budapest - Vienna - (Bratislava) - Prague - Warsaw*


Is there a HSR project planed for the shown track to Vienna or Bratislava?


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Nik name said:


> Is there a HSR project planed for the shown track to Vienna or Bratislava?












HSR line (Green) to Vienna and Bratislava too.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Will this imply rectifying curves on the leg Brno-Prague? I remember last time I did that trip in 2018 and it was maddeningly slow with average speed of 160kmh or so due to track infrastructure legacy of the Austrian Empire


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

tunneltime said:


> HSR line (Green) to Vienna and Bratislava too.


Wouldn't Budapest-Bratislava-Vienna-Brno make more sense?


----------



## Coryza (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe that there were already plans to build a HSR from Brno to the Slovakian border, as well as plans to upgrade Kuty - Bratislava. Maybe this graph is just a visualization of all those efforts.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Which railway projects has the Hungarian government put in its COVID recovery plan? (Next GenerationEU)


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*ÖBB dominance in Hungary

Tura railway station*









*Aszód railway station*









*Fonyód (near Lake Balaton)*









pics by Zoltán Nemcsik

*what a beautiful trainspotting place, isn't!? *


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/railcolor/posts/3925404440842506


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*H-GySEV 470 505 with new livery „Civitas Fidelissima” 
Sopron (26.05.2021)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/barcza.attila/posts/1414129265606877






























Átadták az 1921-es soproni népszavazásnak emléket állító Hűség-mozdonyt | KISALFÖLD


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*"Test run" with GySEV Cargo Vectron on the new electric railway line (nr.29) between Szabadbattyán and Balatonfüred. The new electric railway line located in the north part of Lake Balaton.







Balatonkenese








*


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

tunneltime said:


> *New IC Passenger Coaches (with Business Class) of MÁV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here is the 1. class



__ https://www.facebook.com/mavcsoport/posts/3922156541211352


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *Reconstruction of railway line (80a) between Budapest and Hatvan.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Akadémiaújtelep (Budapest)*














































source: Facebook / Rákosmente Önkormányzata


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Reconstruction of railway line (100) between Püspökladány and Ebes.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/posts/262657762570729



*Hajdúszoboszló*










*
















*

source: https://nif.hu/2021/11/befejezodtek-a-puspokladany-ebes-vasuti-vonalszakasz-atepitesenek-munkai/#


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> Ja, ein bisschen Wien Hauptbahnhof


Now it looks even more like Wien Hauptbahnhof


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/191733460869062/posts/6534399959935682


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest suburban railway node strategy (2020-2040)*
The video is in Hungarian but quite detailed.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

rheintram said:


> *Is there a good article* or map explaining Budapests suburban (S-Bahn) network in English?


*All suburban (S-Bahn) lines in Budapest:*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburban_trains_in_Budapest


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

*Alstom and MOL sign agreement to explore use of hydrogen technologies for rail transport in Hungary*






Alstom and MOL sign agreement to explore use of hydrogen technologies for rail transport in Hungary


Memorandum of Understanding signed to cooperate in examining the use of hydrogen technology in rail transportation in Hungary Alstom leverages its unique experience in the manufacturing and operation of hydrogen trains




www.alstom.com


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *Budapest *(12 Nov 2021)
> 
> *The final design of the Népliget railway station are ready:*
> 
> ...



*Southern Railway Ring of Budapest*



















*The design of the new Közvágóhíd railway station 







*

Source: A Fejlesztésről – Déli Körvasút


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nifzrt/posts/272762918226880



*S80 (Budapest-Keleti - Gödöllő) in Akadémiaújtelep train station (Budapest)


























*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Reconstruction of railway line (80a) between Gödöllő and Hatvan.





*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start Talent & KISS in Győr (December 2021)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/colorfulRail/posts/1836426156563681


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Twelve architect teams are shortlisted in the Budapest Nyugati Railway Station design contest*




__ https://www.facebook.com/furjesbalazsbp/posts/273355834813497












The best architects from around the world and Hungary competed to design the new, expanded, 21st century Budapest Nyugati Railway Station. Based on the Government’s decisions and in line with the objectives of the Budapest Suburban Railway Node Strategy, the Budapest Development Agency (BFK) launched an open, *international design contest* this autumn for the comprehensive *renewal and capacity expansion of the Budapest Nyugati Railway Station*. The jury judging the design contest is chaired by Balázs Fürjes, Minister of State for the Development of Budapest Metropolitan Region, and Dávid Vitézy, CEO of BFK, as Vice-Chairman, and includes the chief architects of districts V and XIII, the deputy mayor of district VI, Zoltán Erő, the chief architect of Budapest and several distinguished architects. The jury also includes the heads of railway architecture and station design from Network Rail in the UK and Sprava železnic in the Czech Republic to ensure that international best practice is applied.

The design programme of the design contest will include the following items:

New underground station and above-ground covered platform hall
Heritage hall with new functions and underground platforms
Renewable underpass spaces, handicapped-accessible integration into the urban fabric
Nyugati tér transformed into a modern, 21st century public space, without an overpass
Green public spaces for ecological and recreational purposes in the vacated railway areas, a contiguous green park from the Nagykörút to Dózsa György Road
New road, pedestrian and cycling links between districts XIII and VI and along the
We need the best designers for this project, and the best only compete in serious contests. Accordingly, we have some of the world’s best designers among the shortlisted finalists. On 24 November, the BFK invited the following 12 architectural firms or consortia to participate in the second round of the design contest, and to submit their plans for the renewal of the Nyugati Railway Station and its surroundings by 1 March:

Benthem Crouwel Architects
Grimshaw Arhictects
Zaha Hadid Architects + Finta és Társai Építészstúdió + Buro Happold + Abud Mérnökiroda + Land Italia
Sweco Architects + Gateways
AREP Group Architectes
Ove Arup & Partners International
Plant – Atelier Peterkis + Hawkins Brown Architects
Albert Wimmer
Kengo Kuma & Associates + M-Teampannon
John McAslan + Partners
Foster + Partners
Cruz y Ortiz Arquitectos + Szántó és Mikó
The invited architectural firms shall submit their entries by 1 March 2022, after which the jury will select the winning entry within one month. Then the winner may be commissioned to draw up detailed plans *so that implementation can start from 2025.*

Twelve architect teams are shortlisted in the Budapest Nyugati Railway Station design contest - BFK


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest's new railway tunnel to be constructed!*

The construction of the railway tunnel connecting Kelenföld, Déli and Nyugati stations will realise a project that was first conceived 100 years ago.

Budapest’s new railway tunnel to be constructed! – PHOTOS










*Budapest suburban railway node strategy (2020-2040)*





^^
" a further *EUR 8 billion* (~HUF 3,000 billion), *plus* *EUR 2,7 billion* (~HUF 1,000 billion) will be allocated to be the development of the local railway.

As the Hungarian news portal Blikk reports, for *the first EUR 4 billion* (~HUF 1,500 billion) of the 20-year plan, *EU funding* is *already guaranteed until 2027*.




__ https://www.facebook.com/dailynewshungary/posts/4646496445385890


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*International trains from Budapest to Austria
(Győr, Hungary 30-12-2021)*

1. ÖBB Railjet (Budapest - Vienna/Wien - München)
2. RegioJet (Budapest - Vienna/Wien - Praha)
3. MÁV IC "Mura" (Budapest - Graz)










Pics from colorfulRail Facebook


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *Budapest's new railway tunnel to be constructed!*
> 
> The construction of the railway tunnel connecting Kelenföld, Déli and Nyugati stations will realise a project that was first conceived 100 years ago.
> 
> ...





















-Approximately 4,5 km long with *two tracks*, *electrified*, exclusively for passenger traffic.

-Maximum capacity of the tunnel would be 24 trains/hour/direction *2,5 minute frequency would be possible.*

-The Budapest Development Agency is about to order the *detailed feasibility study* examining several route possibilities. Proposed stations are:

Nyugati railway station underground station
Déli railway station - Széll Kálmán tér

-For an efficient tunnel operation, arterial *surface sections need to be improved*: service from Vác, Hatvan, Újszász, Cegléd; and sections Zugló Ring, the outer ring and Kelenföld station area.

Source : budapestvasut2040


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

What's the timeline of the tunnel construction? At what stage is it? Planing? Design? Tenders?

EDIT:

I just saw it, still only feasibility studies. It will take years to even start construction.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

geogregor said:


> What's the timeline of the tunnel construction? At what stage is it? Planing? Design? Tenders?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just saw it, still only feasibility studies. It will take years to even start construction.


The new Budapest Nyugati railway station will be built in a similar way to the new *Łódź* railway station in Poland, the tunnel will be built after 2030.


----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

geogregor said:


> What's the timeline of the tunnel construction? At what stage is it? Planing? Design? Tenders?


Planning:


https://bfk.hu/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/Schulek-Janos_Dunaalagut.pdf




https://bfk.hu/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/20211116_Innorail_VD_v7.pdf




https://bfk.hu/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/Somodi-Laszlo_Innorail_EN.pdf




https://bfk.hu/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/Innorail_Nyugati_HornGergely_v2.pdf




https://bfk.hu/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/BerkiZsolt_20211117.pdf




https://bfk.hu/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/H5H6H7_hev_Kangyerka-Adam_211106_eng.pdf


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

geogregor said:


> I just saw it, still only feasibility studies. It will take years to even start construction.


The government decided about it last week. The construction may in best case be started in the early 2030's.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

i am a bit skeptical about this. Is it only me or does it not remind you of Stuttgart21 or Istanbul's Marmaray? While connecting different terminuses within a major city by underground stations or adding new directions of rails underneath them is in principle a good thing and has boosted performance in Zürich, Berlin, or Vienna, to simply replace existing terminuses to the benefit of real estate speculation and then offer nothing but two through tracks in my mind is not boosting capacity, but creating new predictable bottlenecks. You can see the result everyday in Istanbul, and critics have predicted the same for Stuttgart (which I do not know well enough to prove true or false). I would therefore support the tunnel, but would warn of demolishing Deli Station for more overpriced downtown offices or apartments.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

tunneltime said:


> The Budapest Development Agency is about to order the *detailed feasibility study* examining several route possibilities. Proposed stations are:
> 
> Nyugati railway station underground station
> Déli railway station - Széll Kálmán tér


It seems a bit of a missed opportunity to not send the tunnel into the centre of the city and have a station there, Nyugati station is a bit peripheral


----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

Stuu said:


> It seems a bit of a missed opportunity to not send the tunnel into the centre of the city and have a station there, Nyugati station is a bit peripheral


This was the best version based on the intermodal connections:


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

elbong said:


> This was the best version based on the intermodal connections:


or connection with the Keleti station, like this:

:


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Baron Hirsch said:


> i am a bit skeptical about this. (..) offer nothing but two through tracks in my mind is not boosting capacity, but creating new predictable bottlenecks.


For that reason in Rotterdam a 4 track tunnel was built under the Maas river in the late 80s/early 90’s.
Later the High Speed Line came for Thalys and Eurostar services. Those few international trainpaths created already a bottleneck.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest Railway Node Strategy Adopted By The Hungarian Government*

Last year Hungary celebrated the 175th anniversary of the beginning of the railway service in the country. *Crowning the year of 2021, on 28 December the Government adopted the Budapest Railway Node Strategy*, which now defines the development framework of the railway network of the Hungarian capital and its metropolitan area until 2040. The strategy was commissioned by Budapest Development Agency (BFK), in close cooperation with the Ministry of Innovation and Technology (ITM), MÁV and the National Infrastructure Company (NIF) with the support of the Municipality of Budapest.

The strategy, as an official reference document, contains an indicative list of investments that cover the infrastructure development of heavy-rail lines as well as the currently closed-track suburban HÉV-network, the further replacement and expansion of the rolling stock and the railway services with an emphasis on digitalization of operations.

*The main goals of the strategy are:*


to have at least four trains per hour departing from each station in the metropolitan area towards Budapest,
to reach at least three metro lines directly from all railway lines in the metropolitan area,
to double the suburban ridership of MÁV services,
and to make all this available with only one pass/ticket within the whole region.

Approximately 10 billion EUR is the total value of the envisioned investments, third of which is already available until 2029 and which is planned to be funded partially from the country’s Resiliency and Recovery Plan, the Connecting Europe Facility and the EU’s Multiannual Financial Framework for the 2021 - 2027 period.

The railway network in and around Budapest (“Budapest railway node”) is the bottleneck of the national network. The metropolitan area network needs to be expanded mostly within Budapest and in the inner circle around the Hungarian capital city in order to increase capacity and service level for the suburban rail services besides ensuring there is sufficient capacity for long-distance trains as well as freight trains.

The node is still characterised by terminal stations (Keleti, Déli, Nyugati) inherited from the era of the steam locomotives and prevents trains from running more frequently as they have to change directions which is time consuming. 99 % of all passenger services currently terminate at one of these stations.

In the short term, the *Southern Railway Ring project* - expanding the capacity of the only major railway crossing over the Danube now in Budapest - will increase the capacity of three Trans-European Transport Network (TEN-T) lines and will provide extra capacity for suburban trains as well. The nearly 950 million EUR construction contract entered into force in December 2021 and after certain design tasks are completed* the construction will begin in 2023 and will last until 2027*.

The project contains three new major railway stations (Nádorkert in Buda, Közvágóhíd and Népliget in Pest) along the line between Budapest-Kelenföld and Népliget, which will provide better connectivity to the local public transport network.

In the longer-term, the strategy focuses on increasing the throughput of the core network by eliminating Nyugati and Déli as terminal stations and connecting them with a tunnel. And so *Nyugati would become the city’s, or in fact, the country’s main railway station*. The 4.5 km long railway tunnel would be constructed under the Danube and would be *the first urban railway tunnel in the history of Hungary.*

As a first step, BFK is to complete its feasibility study developed by local engineering firm Főmterv as a main contractor and SMA and Partners and UN Studio as subcontractors responsible respectively for the engineering aspects of the tunnel, the schedule concept and urban development master plan in the wider areas around the current stations.

At the same time an international design competition for the* renewal of the Nyugati station* and its surroundings was launched in 2021 which has entered into the design phase with the participation of 12 major international architectural firms who must submit their plans in the spring of this year. *The new Nyugati will contain 13 tracks on the surface and 8 underground, the future station for trains arriving from the planned tunnel.*

The strategy and its project list includes the *renewal of the separate suburban railway services HÉV*, now operated by MÁV-HÉV, a subsidiary of MÁV. On the north-south axis H5 would be connected in a tunnel with H6 and H7 while on the east-west axis H8 and H9 would be refurbished and integrated with metro line M2. Subsequently new rolling stock will be required as well.

Budapest Railway Node Strategy Adopted By The Hungarian Government


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

tunneltime said:


> At the same time an international design competition for the* renewal of the Nyugati station* and its surroundings was launched in 2021 which has entered into the design phase with the participation of 12 major international architectural firms who must submit their plans in the spring of this year. *The new Nyugati will contain 13 tracks on the surface and 8 underground, the future station for trains arriving from the planned tunnel.*


8 underground platforms seems a bit much - how are they planning on using the tunnel? Does that mean it will not used as an s-bahn type link and that long distance trains will use it as well? How would that work at the intermediate station?


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Stuu said:


> 8 underground platforms seems a bit much - how are they planning on using the tunnel? Does that mean it will not used as an s-bahn type link and that long distance trains will use it as well? How would that work at the intermediate station?


Zürich HB is pretty similar and there is no problem for both regional an long distance trains. Those, which don't terminate at the station(probably most of the trains) will use the underground tracks and the other will continue to use the current tracks, which will of course be modernized.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Amsterdam Schiphol Airport railways station has only 4 access tracks and 6 platforms. In use for international, long distance and local trains. No cargo allowed and it’s a bottleneck.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Stuu said:


> 8 underground platforms seems a bit much - how are they planning on using the tunnel? Does that mean it will not used as an s-bahn type link and that long distance trains will use it as well? How would that work at the intermediate station?


4 tracks and 2 central platforms under the monument hall, *designed to receive suburban trains.*

2 more central platforms up to the Ferdinand Bridge, *used by long-distance trains.*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

nsnikolov said:


> *Zürich HB is pretty similar* and there is no problem for both regional an long distance trains. Those, which don't terminate at the station(probably most of the trains) will use the underground tracks and the other will continue to use the current tracks, which will of course be modernized.


Yes but the "Querhalle" and "Peronhalle" will be more modern in Budapest.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *Southern Railway Ring of Budapest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Közvágóhíd Railway Station *




























Vasút a városban – három új megálló épül – Déli Körvasút


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Southern Railway Ring of Budapest (Nádorkert railway station)*




__ https://www.facebook.com/vitezydavid/posts/482987229849973








and a new green public spaces of the designed southern railway ring in the Buda side:


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

You can use a translator on your browser to read this.
From February 1, the schedule on the Kelebia line will change significantly
Because of the works for modernisation of the Budapest - Kelebia railway, trains stop mooving on the Délegyháza – Kiskunhalas – Kelebia section, train replacement buses can be used, as well as the intercity and long-distance services of Volánbusz, the traffic of which will change in the area by the time of closing and will take over the full service of the affected settlements.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

HUmatte said:


> *MÁV-Start launches tender for 115 new locomotives
> 
> HUNGARIAN state passenger operator MÁV-Start invites bids for a framework contract to supply 115 electric locomotives, along with spare parts, auxiliary equipment, maintenance and staff training.*
> 
> ...


maybe a new Siemens Vectron for MÁV-Start?


----------



## Adrian.02 (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a curiosity: Are there any plans to rebuild some of Hungary's dismantled rail links with the neighbouring countries?(For example, the Nagykereki-Oradea/Nagyvarad railway or the Rédics-Lendava/Lendva railway).


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *18 (of 40) Stadler KISS on suburban lines of Budapest.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*30 / 40*





__ https://www.facebook.com/iho.hivatalos/posts/4610437602359264


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

These look great. Other than building new fast 160 km/h railway lines across Hungary, when will Hungary begin to build high speed railway lines. It's a new era for the railways in Hungary and it's already time to bring in better and faster railway connections to cities. 

How will Hungary's first high speed railway line connect with the planned redevelopments and new railway stations in Budapest? Would old railway have to be replaced with higher speed railway or would high speed rail be built completely on new railway tracks? 

I'm assuming the goal would be Hungary > Slovakia > Czech Republic > Germany 

And maybe Hungary > Slovakia > Austria > Germany as a second corridor?


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Sopron railway station, nowadays part of the suburban railway network of Vienna*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

a new, third railway track will be build between *Budapest Keleti* and *Kőbánya-Felső* (Budapest)




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1183943948806660&id=399238707277192


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

1st step of the *Southern Railway Ring Project* in Budapest : reconstruction of the three Danube railway bridge on this line.













__ https://www.facebook.com/vitezydavid/posts/492238755591487


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/92649604427/posts/10161509178599428


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Del


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest-Rákosrendező railway station (part of the Budapest railway node strategy 2020-2040)*


















bfk.hu


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

The status of the modernization project of the Békéscsaba-Kétegyháza-Lőkösháza railway


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*1 week left...*



tunneltime said:


> *Twelve architect teams are shortlisted in the Budapest Nyugati Railway Station design contest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/furjesbalazsbp/posts/347946877354392


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*step by step - The 3rd railway bridge on construction*




__ https://www.facebook.com/vitezydavid/posts/518858019596227


----------



## laaczy (Mar 12, 2009)

tunneltime said:


> *step by step - The 3rd railway bridge on construction*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nagyon komoly a képen a bevásárlókocsi.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

HUmatte said:


> *MÁV-Start launches tender for 115 new locomotives
> 
> HUNGARIAN state passenger operator MÁV-Start invites bids for a framework contract to supply 115 electric locomotives, along with spare parts, auxiliary equipment, maintenance and staff training.*
> 
> ...


*115 new Siemens Vectron for MÁV-Start! ✌*



__ https://www.facebook.com/mavcsoport/posts/4917969628296700



115 új villamos mozdonnyal bővülhet a MÁV-START járműállománya


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *Twelve architect teams are shortlisted in the Budapest Nyugati Railway Station design contest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The new Budapest Nyugati Railway Station

And the winner is:

Grimshaw Arhictects*​



__ https://www.facebook.com/furjesbalazsbp/posts/353035870178826


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *The new Budapest Nyugati Railway Station
> 
> And the winner is:
> 
> ...


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*The new Budapest Nyugati Railway Station*​








































































Source: Nyugati Pályaudvar és környezetének megújítás


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

tunneltime said:


> *115 new Siemens Vectron for MÁV-Start! ✌*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/118515444864777/posts/4912913682091572


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/191733460869062/posts/7227705420605129


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/92649604427/posts/10161604289499428


----------



## elbong (Jan 21, 2016)

Oops! It was the international topic...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Grimshaw Selected to Design Budapest's New Nyugati Railway Station


Selected from a shortlist of 12 international design firms, the winning design creates a "permeable station campus".




www.archdaily.com


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GrimshawArchitects/posts/4958126630937866



Grimshaw wins Budapest Nyugati railway station design competition


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

tunneltime said:


> *The new Budapest Nyugati Railway Station*​


I do like the design, Grimshaw's have done some very good work with major railway stations. 

I am puzzled about how the underground platforms will work in practice. As far as I know, nothing like this exists anywhere, above or below ground. I know there are platforms for suburban services and platforms for longer-distance services, but I don't see how separating them like this does anything for capacity. Has any serious timetabling been made public from the studies so far? I would have thought that having 3 islands with 6 tracks would be better, with two outer pairs being for longer distance trains, and the central one for suburban trains. That way, nothing gets in the way of anything else and the whole lot would be simpler to build, operate and navigate


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Also i see that parts of this station, the new part of it is going to have some open - exposure. That would mean once it starts raining, water could get in... Unless I'm seeing things a bit wrong. Open space is always welcomed, and especially letting in more natural light. But keeping the platforms (or in this case parts of the new station) a bit more open, isn't that good of a choice from terms of raining perspective. Otherwise i do like the design. It's just that parts of it feel weird to me.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

nsnikolov said:


> Thr Adria IC starts in June and tickets can be booked on jegy.mav.hu


Adria IC (Budapest-Split)



























Source: Night trip to the Adriatic - direct train connects Budapest and Split


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

"Panorama Expressz" train to Lake Balaton for the summer season on every weekend.

*Nyíregyháza -> Siófok*





And another MÁV Stadler KISS train for the summer season "Vitorlás Expressz" in *Balatonaliga*.

*Szolnok -> Fonyód*








regionalbahn.hu

*Jégmadár Expressz in Siófok.
Szob -> Fonyód*








regionalbahn.hu

*"Déli←Parti IR" *MÁV Stadler Flirt in* Balatonlelle.
Fonyód -> Budapest-Déli 







*
regionalbahn.hu

*"Helikon IR"* MÁV Siemens Desiro in *Fonyód (-Bélatelep)*.








regionalbahn.hu


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Közvágóhíd Railway Station, Budapest*













































Különleges, levél formára emlékeztető hídszerkezeten alakítják ki a Déli Körvasút új megállóját


A SPECIÁLTERV Kft. készítette el a rendkívüli hídszerkezet engedélyezési terveit.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*35 / 40*



Qtya said:


> As of tomorrow first STADLER KISS train-sets start their revenue generating operation...
> Rizsavi Tamás FB:


*24 Jun 2022*








facebook.com/vitezydavid









facebook.com/vitezydavid

*Source:* *mavcsoport.hu*


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

The historic moment has come!
After many, many years of waiting, the second track built from the Kürtös - so far only to the national border - has finally physically come into contact with the Hungarian track network. Thus, the two-track connection on the main line 120 was established between Romania and Hungary


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

B Bálint said:


> The historic moment has come!
> After many, many years of waiting, the second track built from the Kürtös - so far only to the national border - has finally physically come into contact with the Hungarian track network. Thus, the two-track connection on the main line 120 was established between Romania and Hungary
> 
> View attachment 3410497


When will the line Lőkösháza - Curtici be completely double tracked from station to station?


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

Theijs said:


> When will the line Lőkösháza - Curtici be completely double tracked from station to station?


Maybe 2022.07.01


----------



## unwiderstehlich (Sep 2, 2018)

del


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

The Southern Railway Ring of Budapest: The construction planning is already underway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542133339913682944









*Bartók Béla út Bridge

Now:*









*Plan:*









*Nádorkert Railway Station*





















































Déli Körvasút: már zajlik az építés tervezése


A projekt megvalósításáért felelős generálkivitelező V-Híd Zrt. a tervezésért felelős Kontúr Csoport Kft. szakembereinek bevonásával az építéstechnológia tervezésén dolgozik.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

What is the reason the new bridge is only three tracks wide? Wouldn't four tracks be much more useful?


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

del


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Qtya said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/92649604427/posts/10161509178599428






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753578095784718


----------



## unwiderstehlich (Sep 2, 2018)

Stuu said:


> What is the reason the new bridge is only three tracks wide? Wouldn't four tracks be much more useful?


The original pylons were built to support 3 tracks, of which 2 were in use so far. A 4th track would have required new pylons in the Danube.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Qtya said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/92649604427/posts/10161252147269428


Works on the Budapest - Belgrade railway line at Kiskőrös.




































Source:








Budapest−Belgrád vasútvonal: látványos munkálatokkal épül az új vágány Kiskőrösön


A V-Híd Zrt. kivitelezésével több helyszínen párhuzamosan zajlanak a területelőkészítési, bontási és építési munkálatok a 150-es vasútvonalon.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Theijs said:


> This is a photo of the reconstruction of the line Szeged - Röszke - Horgoš - Subotica, a picture taken from Facebook, showing the difference in progress at the border.
> View attachment 3178439
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link with pictures of reconstruction of the Szeged - Röszke section?


*03.07.2022*










*
















*

Source: Elérte a szerb határt a vágányépítés a Szeged-Röszke vasútvonalon


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Budapest secures European funding for Nyugati station *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543921732490330112









The development of Nyugati underground station has obtained a EUR 2.76 million financing from the first call for proposals of CEF2. The funding was provided for the submitted project covering the improving the Budapest rail node – design phase of a new rail connection on the OEM/RHD and MED corridors under the city centre project which will deliver passenger services connected to
Nyugati station.

“Our goal with the development of the railway is clear: to provide a service that is comfortable for as many passengers as possible, competitive with road transport and to divert as many goods as possible towards environmentally friendly rail transport,” Dávid Vitézy, the state secretary responsible for transport policy at the Ministry of Technology and Industry said.

The rail expansion project in Budapest covers the development of the Southern Railway Ring which is the most important railway link which will significantly expand the rail capacity not only in Budapest, but also on Hungarian railways and on the TEN-T network, removing the bottleneck on the three European Corridors.

The Hungarian Government originally planned that in addition to this year’s CEF funds, it would also require 2023 funds for the development of the Southern Railway Ring. It is planned that under the next two CEF calls for proposals, HUF 89.7 billion (EUR 224.3 million) and HUF 137.7 billion (EUR 344.38 million) actions will be submitted to implement the massive rail project in the Hungarian capital. These financial proposals would be applied this year and in 2023 respectively.

“This solution is even more advantageous, on the one hand, there is no need to artificially separate organically related investment elements into two tenders, and on the other hand, the deadline of 2026 is still valid for the projects won in this year’s tender, and 2027 for the next years, so the project can be completed on time with greater certainty,” Budapest Development Agency (BFK) says.

https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/budapest-secures-european-funding-for-nyugati-station/


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Qtya said:


> CRRC Zhuzhou rolls out European electric loco
> 
> 
> HUNGARY: A main line electric locomotive with last-mile battery pack ordered by Rail Cargo Hungaria has been rolled out at CRRC Zhuzhou's factory in China. The order placed by the ÖBB-owned freight operator in September last year covers two prototype main line locomotives and two...
> ...


*Budapest-Ferencváros*


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Now 35 MÁV Stadler Kiss train on daily run of the Budapest's Suburban railway lines

Budapest - Győr (Line 1)
Budapest - Székesfehérvár (Line 30a)
Budapest - Esztergom (Line 2)
Budapest - Vác - Szob (Line 70)
Budapest - Cegléd - Szolnok (Line 100a)
Budapest - Nagykáta - Szolnok (Line 120a)









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburban_trains_in_Budapest

*Székesfehérvár*


















facebook.com/mavcsoport


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Today (16.07.2022)

 Summer seasON☀☀☀
Double MÁV-Start Stadler KISS train at Lake Balaton








MÁV Facebook


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

B Bálint said:


> The status of the modernization project of the Békéscsaba-Kétegyháza-Lőkösháza railway


*Békéscsaba - Lőkösháza - (RO) Boarder*


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

tunneltime said:


> *Békéscsaba - Lőkösháza - (RO) Boarder*


In this video, the second track is laid between Kétégyháza and Lőkösháza


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Upgrading of the Hungarian section of the *Budapest - Belgrade* line.
Works will include track-doubling and electrification, and the maximum line speed will be raised to *160km/h* with *ETCS L2.*
The line includes a 166km in Hungary and is designed to reduce journey times between Belgrade and Budapest from eight hours to *less than three hours.







*




































Nagyteljesítményű gépekkel épül a Budapest−Belgrád vasútvonal


A V-Híd Zrt. folyamatosan bővíti gépparkját, hogy minél felkészültebben, magas szakmai színvonalon tudja kiszolgálni a hazai vasútfejlesztéseket.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

160 kmh looks pretty low. Thought 200 kmh would have been a better speed considering the line is being rebuilt🤔


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

kokomo said:


> 160 kmh looks pretty low. Thought 200 kmh would have been a better speed considering the line is being rebuilt🤔


The line is being rebuilt in order to serve Chinese freight trains. They don't need 200 km/h.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Gotcha


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Not to mention, official regulations would have required grade separated railway crossings above 160 km/h operating speed, which would have knocked the costs by 1/5th. AFAIK the track itself is being built for 200 km/h though.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

S60 (Budapest Keleti - Szolnok)








pics by Phil Richards


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there already any footage of the renovated Szeged - Subotica line?


----------



## unwiderstehlich (Sep 2, 2018)

Qtya said:


> Not to mention, official regulations would have required grade separated railway crossings above 160 km/h operating speed, which would have knocked the costs by 1/5th. AFAIK the track itself is being built for 200 km/h though.


It's not like the price tag couldn't have tolerated it now is it?  Just let's not DREAM BIG, now, shall we.

And correct me, but isn't this still being sold as a high speed line?.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Any plans to upgrade the Vienna-Budapest line to higher speeds?


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Suburban trains in Budapest (S76, G72 Stadler FLIRT & KISS)*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburban_trains_in_Budapest


----------



## nsnikolov (Jun 1, 2018)

Theijs said:


> Is there already any footage of the renovated Szeged - Subotica line?


I think it is electrified only in Serbia and is now being electrified in Hungary, but will take a few months.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

What is up with the speeds on many rennovated track sections? Szolnok-Bekescsaba is still 120 and it's been finished for years.


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

Facebook







www.facebook.com





"MÁV-Start has already concluded the framework contract for the purchase of 115 Vectron locomotives, of which a decision has now been made to finance 50. Here, the source of the financing comes from Eurofima, the European Railway Rolling Stock Financing Company, in the government's decision, MÁV's borrowing was approved."


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

The *new *InterCity fleets of MÁV begins with 50 Siemens Vectron locomotive and will order 39+10 push-pull train sets.

MÁV









MÁV


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

B Bálint said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first batch of 50 lokos.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

MÁV Stadler KISS (G43) from Székesfehérvár to Kőbánya-Kispest (Budapest)






https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadler_KISS


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*MÁV-Start to purchase 50 locomotives after funding approved*

The operator is also ordering 39 sets of coaches.










THE Hungarian government has approved the purchase of* 50 Vectron locomotives and 39 sets of fixed formation coaches* for national operator MÁV-Start using a loan from European rolling stock financier Eurofima. The loan was required after cuts in the state budget withdrew direct funding for the locomotives.

The locomotives will be ordered from a framework agreement for up to 115 Vectron locomotives that MÁV-Start signed with Siemens Mobility in April, while a joint tender for the coaches with an option for another 10 sets will be published before the end of the year.

The coaches will be jointly ordered by MÁV-Start and the National Transport Organiser (OKSZ), a new body that will replace the Rail Capacity Allocation Office (VPE). OKSZ will also be responsible for tendering rail services, monitoring and harmonising the quality of public transport services including trains and buses, and establishing a common national fare system with a dedicated app.

OKSZ will purchase the rolling stock and lease it to MÁV-Start or any other operator that wins a PSO contract after the Hungarian passenger rail market is fully liberalised in 2033. *The 39 sets will have a fixed formation of seven or nine coaches, similar to those already used for Railjet services.








*

They will be deployed on the circular Budapest - Miskolc - Debrecen - Budapest InterCity services, as well as InterCity services to Szeged, Pécs, Keszthely and Nagykanizsa. Following full electrification they will also operate to Keszthely via Tapolca, as well as on* international services to Vienna, Berlin, Warsaw and Beograd*.










OKSZ will be launched in January 2023, and will combine staff from MÁV-Start, Budapest suburban operator MÁV-HÉV, the Györ-Sopron-Ebenfurt Railway (GySEV) and the National Transport Research Institute (KTI).

MÁV-Start to purchase 50 locomotives after funding approved


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

First class costs just about 8 euro which I find very cheap. Are there plans to upgrade speeds? According to OpenRailwayMap speed range up to 120 km/h which is not really a lot for a generally flat terrain. It is still a lot 2,5 h for about 220 km.


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

GYSEV, MÁV, ÖBB trains in Sopron (West Hungary)


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

keber said:


> First class costs just about 8 euro which I find very cheap. Are there plans to upgrade speeds? According to OpenRailwayMap speed range up to 120 km/h which is not really a lot for a generally flat terrain. It is still a lot 2,5 h for about 220 km.


Yeah, keep wondering that myself. Hungary even caps speeds at 120 on ERTMS 2 compatible lines. Weirdos.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Cargo train inaugurating the reconstructed Szeged (HU) - Horgoš - Subotica (SRB) line at Palić (SRB)


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

Works on the *Budapest - Belgrade* railway line (150) at *Kelebia*.









*Kelebia*





































Source: 150-es vonal átépítése (Facebook)


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

HUmatte said:


> *Máv-Start to buy double-decker EMUs
> 
> MÁV-Start invites bids for high-capacity EMUs*
> 
> ...


*40/40*

The last of 40th Stadler Kiss train for MÁV-Start has arrived.




























Source: MÁV


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

tunneltime said:


> *reconstruction of Budapest Keleti Railway Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*02.10.2022
Budapest Keleti







*
pics by Istvan


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Upgraded Belgrade - Budapest line now set for 2025*
Serbian president says journey time will be 2h 45min.










PRESIDENT of Serbia, Mr Aleksander Vučić, chose a visit by his Hungarian counterpart, Ms Katalin Novak, to make an announcement on the crucial part that a new rail connection between the two countries will play in the strengthening of cross-border relations.

Work began on upgrading the Hungarian section of the 350km Budapest - Belgrade route in November 2021. At that time the upgrade of the 166km mostly single-track route from Soroksár on the outskirts of Budapest to Kelebia on the Serbian border was to include rebuilding 339km of track and installation of ETCS Level 2 by 2025.

This was to facilitate an increase in line speed from the current average of between 40 and 80km/h to 160km/h, with the line designed for operation up to 200km/h. The upgraded line will offer a journey time of 2h 45min between Belgrade and Budapest, Vučić says.

The Hungarian part of the project, which also involved rebuilding five stations and renovating eight others, is financed through loans from Chinese banks, and in August 2021 China Civil Engineering and China Railway 11thbureau were awarded a contract to undertake the civil engineering and track upgrades for two Serbian sections of the line.

Vučić also said he was working with the Hungarian government to solve the problem of delays at the border, but this was caused by Serbia’s position outside the European Union (EU).

Serbia has called for the establishment of “green lanes”, guaranteeing the free flow of essential goods such as food and medical supplies by granting them priority at borders through the electronic exchange of information between national authorities.

This would enable border crossings to operate around the clock and has been supported by most rail freight operators, according to the Serbian government.

“Serbia, as part of the Open Balkans initiative, requested that green lanes be opened on the border with Hungary, which would allow authorised traders and producers to pass through,” said Vučić. He noted that Novak had said that the delays could be solved by introducing an arrangement similar to the Schengen Zone, “so that vehicles from our country would have freedom of movement before full membership of the EU.”

https://www.railjournal.com/infrastructure/speeded-up-rail-link-from-belgrade-to-budapest-by-2025


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*Reconstructed railway line (80a) between Budapest and Hatvan.





*









*Pécel Railway Station*









*









Rákosliget (Budapest)*









*Bag Railway Station









Gödöllő Railway Station*









*









Akadémiaújtelep (Budapest)







*


----------



## tunneltime30 (6 mo ago)

Gödöllő, Hungary


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Will there ever be a plan to provide BUD T2 with a rail/mass transit connection?


----------



## tunneltime30 (6 mo ago)

*GySEV tenders for inter-city EMUs *

The tender includes an initial order for nine EMUs.










HUNGARIAN operator Györ-Sopron-Ebenfurt Railway (GySEV) has launched a tender for nine dual-voltage inter-city (IC) EMUs, with an option for four more, to replace locomotive-hauled trains in Hungary and to potentially operate international services.

The 160km/h EMUs must be able to operate under both 25kV 50Hz and 15kV 16.7Hz ac electrification. The order is still conditional on GySEV securing funding for the fleet.

The low-floor, air-conditioned EMUs will be equipped with retention toilets, Wi-Fi, power sockets, USB plugs, passenger information screens, and a vending machine for snacks and drinks. Each train will have 32 first-class and 216 second-class seats, along with 18 spaces for bicycles, two spaces for wheelchairs and a toilet for passengers with reduced mobility.

*The EMUs will be able to operate in both Hungary and Austria* and will have more legroom than the coaches currently in operation, and will also reduce journey times and travel costs as they will remove the need for locomotives to run round at terminals.

The contract will include obtaining approvals, servicing, parts, and software training.

Bids must be submitted by November 21, with the contract to be valid for 46 months. The trains must be delivered in just over three years.

GySEV tenders for inter-city EMUs


----------



## Baresz (Dec 3, 2021)

(fabrizio) said:


> Will there ever be a plan to provide BUD T2 with a rail/mass transit connection?


This project is undergoing process. But there is an controversy between the Budapest Airport and the Government.
The present-day plan:








The MÁV Railway Line 100a get an alternative route between Kőbánya-Kispest and Monor. I belive this project will be realised by 2030. Maybe the state will buy the airport and it will be built sooner.

In the past there was idea to expand the Metro Line 3 (Blue Line) to the airport. This plan was rejected.


----------



## tunneltime30 (6 mo ago)

MÁV Stadler KISS train (*S50) *from Budapest-Nyugati to Szolnok.







iho.hu


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Is an airport link still planned for Budapest ?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Dale said:


> Is an airport link still planned for Budapest ?


Yes, the line has a building permit. Waiting for financing.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Qtya said:


> Yes, the line has a building permit. Waiting for financing.


Sweet!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Any drone update available about the reconstruction of Budapest - Kelebia and Békécsaba - Lőkösháza railway lines?


----------



## B Bálint (Mar 11, 2021)

Békécsaba - Lőkösháza railway lines


----------



## tunneltime30 (6 mo ago)

😯😳

*Westbahn looks to Budapest as Innsbruck service launched *










Thomas Posch, Westbahn’s Chief Executive:

"Aiming for BudapestTalking about possible future growth, Posch explained that Westbahn is limited in terms of rolling stock for the 2022-23 timetable by its current fleet of 15 Stadler Kiss EMUs. In the short term therefore, he does not see any further route extensions as economically viable, and ‘we don’t want to reduce existing services’.

Westbahn currently operates 15 third-generation six-car Kiss double-deck EMUs, ordered in October 2019; these are leased to Westbahn by Austrian Train Finance, a wholly owned subsidiary of PCS Holding, the investment vehicle led by Stadler Chairman Peter Spuhler

However, Westbahn is also leasing four double-deck trainsets from CRRC Zhuzhou under an agreement signed in December 2019, the terms of which Posch insisted ‘posed no risk to Westbahn’. The first of these arrived at the Velim test track in the Czech Republic in May, and he said testing and certification is still scheduled to be completed by mid-2023.

The addition of these four trainsets could then unlock further expansion, Posch believed. ‘*When we’ll receive the four CRRC trainsets, Budapest would be a strategic option’, he suggested*. ‘Of course, we are monitoring the Innsbruck extension’s performance, if this service brings a lot of passengers, we will increase the number of trains, but for now we are happy with three pairs of services per day."

Westbahn looks to Budapest as Innsbruck service launched


----------

